# How to make a metal core bangle



## BangleGuy

Hello all!  I am a newbie to the site and wanted to show some pictures of how I make a metal core bangle.  I have started with a large piece of Desert Ironwood and use a hole saw to form a wood blank.


----------



## BangleGuy

Then, I core the ID by using a smaller hole saw.  I chuck up the bangle blank in the lathe and rough the ID, OD and length.  On most of my bangle blanks, I then vacuum stabilize the blank to make sure it will be dimensionally stable. The wood must be DRY before gluing.


----------



## BangleGuy

I glue on the stainless steel core, and let it cure overnight.  I then turn the OD and apply a wax or CA finish.  The ID is polished with a rotary tool and a fine grit unitized deburring wheel. It is ready to be sold!  Thanks for looking!  BG


----------



## el_d

Very cool. Got to make one.....

Thanks.


----------



## seamus7227

that looks like a really nice hole saw bit, is it carbide tipped?


----------



## Andrew_K99

seamus7227 said:


> that looks like a really nice hole saw bit, is it carbide tipped?


It appears to be one of these bi-metal bits, no carbide. Product | LENOX ToolsLENOX BI-METAL HOLE SAWS

Lenox does sell carbide tipped hole saws though Product | LENOX ToolsLENOX CARBIDE TIPPED HOLE SAWS

AK


----------



## BangleGuy

AK, that is correct.  I am using a Lennox brand bi-metal hole saw in the picture.  I have cut about 75 wood bangle blanks with this saw and it is getting a little tired.  Probably the African Blackwood and Ironwood that is killing it  

I do have some tricks I use to keep the blade life up.  It is hard to describe, but basically it involves drilling slightly off the edge of the wood to allow chips to exit the cutting area from the edge, and/or I peck drill and clear the chips from the saw blade gullets with a block of wood or my shop vac.

I have started using Bosch brand carbide tipped blades and they work great. The don't plug with chips and usually clear chips well from the cutting area. I have my drill press on the lowest RPM, but I wish it turned a bit slower...


----------

